# Drawlength; Indoor vs Outdoor and Field?



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I keep my bow the same...whatever I'm shooting. I don't change a thing.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

The answer is yes and depends. If you set your bow up so it is super comfortable to hold and aim center of the peep at your longer distances (i.e. 60 to 70 meterish:wink generally the bow will feel really tight (peep height & draw length) at 20 yardish. Now this will vary greatly with string angle of the bow. i.e. longer axle to axle will not show as much variation from short to long distance. Ken


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

I shoot the exact same draw and peep height outdoors as I do indoors. In fact the only thing that I change is my rest height to accommodate the smaller arrows.


----------

